# possom



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

is their anyway to keep grinners out of your sets?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Cath em, and kill em, then they wont be back.


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you I am just getting in to trapping and that is alls I have been able to catch and my mawmaws dog


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

kill em' all

that sucks you got her dog


----------

